# Pack n Play in Superliner Bedroom?



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2015)

A new member (whose registration got "lost" during our transition) has posed this question to me. I do not know the answer, but I hope someone does. She will be traveling soon. Thanks.



I'm traveling for 3 nights on the Empire Builder with a 6 month old in a week and a half. I am trying to find out if the Superliner Bedroom has floor space for 23.2 x 33.5 (the smallest 'pack n play) when the bottom bed is in couch position?? 
I've called Amtrak and they were no assistance. 

do you have any experience in this area or do you know anyone who does?

Thank you for any help you can give!


----------



## Nader60 (Jun 18, 2015)

There might be, but I'm not sure. They do make smaller infant travel beds, i.e.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=infant+travel+bed


----------



## amamba (Jun 18, 2015)

We definitely had a thread about this in the past. I think we determined that a pack and play was too big but had other ideas.


----------



## MnMotherMary (Jun 18, 2015)

Excellent suggestion on bringing the smaller infant travel bed. The pack n play might fit, but, there would be absolutely no room to maneuver the adult in the room or be able to access the bathroom. Plus it would be cumbersome to haul especially when you are carrying the baby and your luggage etc.


----------



## amamba (Jun 18, 2015)

This is also very popular with my new mom friends:

http://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-Newborn-Rock-Sleeper-Luminosity/dp/B00HWVTY6G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1434647258&sr=8-2&keywords=rock+and+play

The Rock N Play.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is a link to a 2013 thread. There may be more.

and another one: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/54830-infant-travel-in-bedroom-and-family-room/

and one from 2010: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/34313-traveling-with-toddler/


----------



## amamba (Jun 18, 2015)

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/34313-traveling-with-toddler/


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2015)

The bedroom is 6‘6" x 7‘6". The lower berth is 3‘4" x 6'3" which goes almost to the sink/bathroom. That leaves 3‘3", which also includes the bathroom and the ladder to the upper bunk. I would say no.


----------



## Rawlyrocks (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm the new member!!
Thank you SO much for ALL the responses!

I've read the other threads already, but was hoping for some dimensions. of that floor space between the bathroom/chair-mirror/window/couch area.

My son is 24lbs and 30"long (AKA a Union Pacific Big Boy-the size of some 2 year olds) and a very active sleeper--throughout the night he half wakes up and roams every corner of the crib. So I am concerned that the smaller options-not allowing him to roll over- at least a half-3/4ths roll would wake him.... in addition to sleeping in a new space.

In response to some of the suggestions in those other threads== I am willing to co-sleep but he sleeps for 12-14 hours a night and it would be nice to be able to not be on ‘catch-a-rolling-baby duty' for such an extended period of time.

I have also seen this pic
http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/b3fff3082d51c581ddfc20ff563bb2e0.jpg
and a number of youtube videos-but can't figure dimensions from it/them.

Again, THANK YOU so much for all the help!!


----------



## niemi24s (Jun 18, 2015)

This new member is in dire need of information from somebody onboard a Superliner sleeper with a tape measure! Best I can do is use Amtrak's room dimensions and scale off a floor plan; bedrooms B through E have a rectangular area on the floor about 22" X 48" with an uncertainty of probably ±2"; bedroom A's rectangular floor space is much narrower, as can be seen below.




Tying it atop the single seat using a small ratcheting cargo tie-down strap might be another possibility - especially if the arms of the single seat fold up.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 18, 2015)

I wonder if either the Family Bedroom or the H Room would be better options and have more space.


----------



## Rawlyrocks (Jun 18, 2015)

^^ Or even someone on board on a Superliner with a standard unit of measurement-a lap top, spiral notebook, large hardback book--how many lengths/widths are available in the above highlighted space in your room?

(Great Idea!!!)


----------



## amamba (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok I get the desire for the pack n play, but I really think it isn't going to work.

The problem with a 30" long 6 month old is that they are much too long for most of the other travel sleepers. I am only 60" tall and I'm a full grown woman!


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 18, 2015)

I agree it might be best to co-sleep. There is enough room to sit in the chair while the lower bunk is still in the "bed" position, so if you stay up later and/or wake up before him and don't want him to roll out of bed, take the extra pillows and shove them under the fitted sheet to create a "bumper" along the edge of the bed.

You can do the same thing with a pool noodle or bolster pillow, but I doubt you want to haul that along with your other stuff (of course, it would be easier than hauling a pack & play...)


----------



## shelzp (Jun 18, 2015)

Could you put the pack n play on the lower bunk so he would stay contained? And you'd be sleeping up top.

I think it would fit on the floor in the H Room is one is available for your trip.


----------



## Rawlyrocks (Jun 18, 2015)

Is the 'H room" the handicap accessible room?

I thought if it was close enough to departure and it wasn't booked, I could switch to the accessible room.

The Amtrak rep I spoke with yesterday said I'd need "documentation proving an ambulation related disability."

 No dice.


----------



## amamba (Jun 18, 2015)

Rawlyrocks said:


> Is the 'H room" the handicap accessible room?
> 
> I thought if it was close enough to departure and it wasn't booked, I could switch to the accessible room.
> 
> ...


it should be available to anyone less than two weeks prior to departure. Call back.


----------



## niemi24s (Jun 18, 2015)

amamba said:


> Rawlyrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 'H room" the handicap accessible room?
> ...


It should be, but only if all other sleeping accommodations are booked as explained here: http://www.amtrak.com/making-reservations-for-passengers-with-a-disability


----------



## willem (Jun 18, 2015)

niemi24s said:


> This new member is in dire need of information from somebody onboard a Superliner sleeper with a tape measure! Best I can do is use Amtrak's room dimensions and scale off a floor plan; bedrooms B through E have a rectangular area on the floor about 22" X 52" with an uncertainty of probably ±2"; bedroom A's rectangular floor space is much narrower, as can be seen below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chair seat can fold up and then the chair can rotate, providing a larger floor space.

Having said that, I think SarahZ has the best idea: pillows under the sheet.


----------



## willem (Jun 18, 2015)

Rawlyrocks said:


> Is the 'H room" the handicap accessible room?
> 
> I thought if it was close enough to departure and it wasn't booked, I could switch to the accessible room.
> 
> ...


Amtrak's own web site does not require an "ambulation related disability." In particular, hearing loss is a listed condition. Unless I'm misunderstanding something (and it has happened), hearing loss can occur without ambulatory impairment.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Jun 18, 2015)

I mentioned this to my sister, and she was laughing hysterically. We shared bedroom D on SWC and CL WAS to LA.. CJ


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 19, 2015)

willem said:


> Rawlyrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 'H room" the handicap accessible room?
> ...


Have you tried booking a H room by selecting hard of hearing as your disability? Perhaps they do ask about your ambulatory status as you go through the process.I have booked online using hard of hearing, because I am, but don't recall the handicap bedroom being listed.


----------



## RPC (Jun 19, 2015)

Back in the 20th century when my son was a baby we took a trip from CHI to SLC. I made a folding cardboard box (no lid!) to fit him; we packed a folded-up quilt for a mattress. Back then the fleet was all Superliner I, so the "guest chair" was free-standing; the attendant folded it up and took it away. My son slept in his "crib" where the guest chair would usually sit. Worked great!


----------



## AG1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Rawlyrocks said:


> I have also seen this pic
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/b3fff3082d51c581ddfc20ff563bb2e0.jpg
> 
> ...


That was my pic. Perhaps this one with the bed down will help if you combine the two pics. The yellow bag base is 24 inches long and 12 inches wide.The bag is expanded to about 24 L x 16 W x 10 H inches as shown. The lap top is 11" wide x 10" long. Keep in mind that there normally is a folding chair on a post in the corner where the bag is shown.


----------



## niemi24s (Jun 19, 2015)

Can the single seat be removed from any Superliner bedroom which can be converted into a suite with the adjacent bedroom? If so, methinks that's the solution to the OP's question/dilemma because the floor space rectangle opens up to _about_ 48" X 48" with that seat removed:


----------



## AG1 (Jun 19, 2015)

niemi24s

Your diagram shows the daytime setup. The bed moves over for the night position and takes away some of the 48 x 48 area you indicate. I have modified the diagram by pulling the bed over, see the red lines. The available space is now shown by the yellow rectangle. It looks about 36 x 42 inches to me. There is a pole mount for the fold up chair in the corner.The pole remains but the chair can be removed.


----------



## niemi24s (Jun 19, 2015)

But what if the adult chooses to sleep in the top bunk? Can the bottom bunk remain in the daytime position?


----------



## Rawlyrocks (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you for all of the helpful responses!

Great work RRRick!

We're going to give it a shot!

(Bringing the Graco Travel Lite 23.2x33.5x32.2 on the Empire Builder)

As well as two big body pillows for plan B!

I'll update everyone after we arrive in PDX in the first full week in July!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 20, 2015)

Best of luck! Please do let us know if it fits (and if you want to go for the gold, exactly how big that space is) - the question comes up often enough that it'll be great to be able to say "It fits!" or "Nope, sorry" when the next person asks.


----------



## Amtrak George (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope this works for you but would hate to see you disappointed. The dimensions you mention are a concern. Look at Amtrak's baggage policy for carry on luggage. Limit is 2 pieces per person, not to exceed 28x22x14 inches.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 20, 2015)

Amtrak George said:


> I hope this works for you but would hate to see you disappointed. The dimensions you mention are a concern. Look at Amtrak's baggage policy for carry on luggage. Limit is 2 pieces per person, not to exceed 28x22x14 inches.


With exceptions for strollers and other things.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 20, 2015)

niemi24s said:


> Can the single seat be removed from any Superliner bedroom which can be converted into a suite with the adjacent bedroom? If so, methinks that's the solution to the OP's question/dilemma because the floor space rectangle opens up to _about_ 48" X 48" with that seat removed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bedroom suite is only made up by opening a door between bedrooms B & C or bedrooms D & E. This door is located where the 2 bathroom doors meet on the wall, at the right side of the yellow box. (The entire wall does not open.)


----------



## niemi24s (Jun 20, 2015)

So when a bedroom is in the daytime configuration, is not part of a suite (passage door closed) and the single seat is removed, there's a floor space of _about_ 48" X 48" with the single chair mounting post in the corner. I wonder how much space the mounting post takes up? I'm also wondering if removal of the single seat is something the SCA can do?

Be a shame for the OP to board with child, Pack'n Play, luggage, etc, only to find that seat removal requires prior approval and 3 weeks lead time! You'd think there'd be _some_ forum member on board a Superliner with a tape measure who could answer all these questions based on first-hand knowledge.


----------



## rusty spike (Jun 20, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Amtrak George said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this works for you but would hate to see you disappointed. The dimensions you mention are a concern. Look at Amtrak's baggage policy for carry on luggage. Limit is 2 pieces per person, not to exceed 28x22x14 inches.
> ...


They are prettly lenient when boarding with carry-on luggage but baby tems are exempt from the limit anyway.

Here are the rules according to Amtrak's Service Standards Manual.




Plus they _should _allow the item in checked baggage as well even if it is oversized.




As others have said, it would be good to hear back from you as to how it fits (if it does) in the Bedroom. We opted out of taking the Pack N Play last summer because we feared there would not be enough space so the baby just slept with his mom on the inside near the wall. He was 18 mos. at the time.

Good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 20, 2015)

niemi24s said:


> So when a bedroom is in the daytime configuration, is not part of a suite (passage door closed) and the single seat is removed, there's a floor space of _about_ 48" X 48" with the single chair mounting post in the corner. I wonder how much space the mounting post takes up? I'm also wondering if removal of the single seat is something the SCA can do?
> 
> Be a shame for the OP to board with child, Pack'n Play, luggage, etc, only to find that seat removal requires prior approval and 3 weeks lead time! You'd think there'd be _some_ forum member on board a Superliner with a tape measure who could answer all these questions based on first-hand knowledge.


While it's common for some AU members to post while on board, you're assuming 1) they're either traveling in or have access to a bedroom and 2) have a tape measure with them. I never carry a tape measure when traveling.


----------



## niemi24s (Jun 20, 2015)

This thread is already peppered with dimensional estimates and assumptions (including mine) - may as well assume that too! Or maybe someone traveling prior to the OP's trip will think of taking a tape along. Hope springs eternal. 

FWIW, using the figure of 10' - 2" for the exterior width of the car body (Wikipedia) yields essentially the same approximate 48" X 48" floor space as previously shown for the daytime configuration.


----------



## willem (Jun 20, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> > Rawlyrocks said:
> ...


No, I have not tried booking online. I believe booking the handicapped room requires a telephone call; in other words, it will not show up as an option on the web site (for ordinary mortals, at least).


----------



## AG1 (Jun 20, 2015)

A 8 1/2" x 11" page makes a good measuring tool when traveling.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 20, 2015)

willem said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > willem said:
> ...


Just tried a test booking *online*. If you select "I have reduced mobility" and say you have a wheelchair and will sit in it during the trip, the H room comes up as the option for a room. If you select "I am a person who is deaf or has a hearing loss", only roomettes and bedrooms come up.


----------



## BCL (Jun 21, 2015)

I would suspect that it's somewhat of a gray area in whether this would be allowed. The examples of "baby items" are typically small (diaper bags) or would stay folded like a stroller. Unfolded it might be in the category of "furniture" which I'm guessing is considered a safety hazard in case of evacuation. I've requested a crib before at hotels, and once I got a commercial version of a Pack 'n Play.

Heck - airlines have good sized bassinets that can hold 30 lbs. Amtrak could find a way to have one using the existing hardware, but expense would probably be an issue.


----------



## willem (Jun 21, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Just tried a test booking *online*. If you select "I have reduced mobility" and say you have a wheelchair and will sit in it during the trip, the H room comes up as the option for a room. If you select "I am a person who is deaf or has a hearing loss", only roomettes and bedrooms come up.


Thank you for investigating and reporting.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 22, 2015)

I have to say I was seriously disappointed to discover what this thread was about...

Somehow, my imagination ranged around packs of beer, play, bedroom.....

How immoderate! 

Ed


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 22, 2015)

caravanman said:


> I have to say I was seriously disappointed to discover what this thread was about...
> 
> Somehow, my imagination ranged around packs of beer, play, bedroom.....
> 
> ...


Ed I have to agree with you about my mutual disappointment!

I would hazard a guess that it is a generational thing!


----------



## niemi24s (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm disappointed too - but for a different reason. 43 posts and 5 days have gone by and there's _still_ no direct measurement of that space. Nothing but guesses, estimates and suggestions to do something else. We still don't know with any certainty:

• If the single seat can actually be removed by an SCA and

• If it can and the single seat is removed, how much actual floor space there actually is considering the support post remains in place.

I'd go measure it myself were it not for the fact that the nearest Amtrak station is a 6 hour drive from here. Have a hunch this thread will continue to grow over the next week or so with no meaningful additions.


----------



## amamba (Jun 23, 2015)

niemi24s said:


> I'm disappointed too - but for a different reason. 43 posts and 5 days have gone by and there's _still_ no direct measurement of that space. Nothing but guesses, estimates and suggestions to do something else. We still don't know with any certainty:
> 
> • If the single seat can actually be removed by an SCA and
> 
> ...


I've never heard of the single seat removed, so I would say that is doubtful. Although it does fold up, right? at least it does int he Viewliner. I think its bolted to the floor but the seat part can fold up like a theater seat.


----------



## Rawlyrocks (Jun 26, 2015)

So in an effort to reduce the amount of *stuff were packing along with us- I'm thinking we'll try to board as early as possible & if the p&p doesn't fit-leave it with our family whose riding us to the station.

This way we won't have to lug a 20lb waste of space with us.

Anyone know-how early before departure (11:59pm) one can board?

-if we can run back inside to rid ourselves of the p&p? <-I think this is an 'of course' thing but it's never dumb to ask.

Boarding in Pittsburgh, PA.

Thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 26, 2015)

You MAY have time to try setting it up since, I believe, Pittsburgh is a crew change stop, but I doubt you'll have the time you'll need since Pittsburgh is not a starting point for the CL. If the CL is running late, they'll leave as soon as the crew has switched. Somebody could be left behind.

Plus, I imagine it would be hard to get it up the narrow winding stairs quickly.


----------



## niemi24s (Jun 26, 2015)

This is from RRRick a week ago in in Post #24. . .

"Keep in mind that there normally is a folding chair on a post in the corner where the bag is shown."

. . to explain why the single chair could not be seen in the photo. For all I know, it could have been removed by maintenance and simply never reinstalled! Rawlyrocks _still_ has no real idea whether or not her P&P will fit.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know how That station works. But you could have an extra person go trackside that is staying home. And if it doesn't work. Drop it off with them.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 26, 2015)

This sounds like a gigantic pain. I, for one, wouldn't want to lug a Pack & Play up and down those stairs, let alone wrestle with it in a bedroom. It's hard enough getting up those stairs with a suitcase. The idea of bringing it up just to test it and then hauling it back down again makes me annoyed and tired, and I'm not even the one doing it. 

I would either go with a travel crib or do the pillows/blankets/co-sleep thing.

My friend has this one and absolutely adores it:


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Jun 27, 2015)

I talked to my son,who took our then 8 mo old granddaughter on the auto train last Christmas. They used the car seat in daytime config and an eddie bauer "travel thing" for sleeping. They didn't even try the pack and play, and he doesn't think it would fit, but maybe the pad would work for play on the floor.

for myself being used to the bedrooms, I can't imagine how you would be able to move around in the room, much less get into the bathroom.


----------



## amamba (Jun 27, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> This sounds like a gigantic pain. I, for one, wouldn't want to lug a Pack & Play up and down those stairs, let alone wrestle with it in a bedroom. It's hard enough getting up those stairs with a suitcase. The idea of bringing it up just to test it and then hauling it back down again makes me annoyed and tired, and I'm not even the one doing it.
> 
> I would either go with a travel crib or do the pillows/blankets/co-sleep thing.
> 
> My friend has this one and absolutely adores it:


i believe the child is too big for a travel crib.


----------



## Rawlyrocks (Jun 28, 2015)

On the CL super liner and the Greco Pack And Play Travel Lite fits wonderfully in bed room D with room to open the bathroom door and store two big backpacks, a sizable diaper bag and hefty purse. *when the bed is in couch mode.

(I quoted the name so others can find this answer through Google search)

This is a delightful journey! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Rawlyrocks (Jun 28, 2015)

Will post dimensions later


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 28, 2015)

That's good to know.  We get this question on occasion, so it will be good to have a reference.

I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## AG1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Rawlyrocks said:


> Will post dimensions later


Great, and a photo if possible.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 28, 2015)

niemi24s said:


> But what if the adult chooses to sleep in the top bunk? Can the bottom bunk remain in the daytime position?


Simple answer to your question is, yes. I'm an early riser and my wife is not. I often get up, shower, and change the lower bunk to the sitting configuration while she's still asleep...


----------



## dcipjr (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

Long-dead topic, but we're looking at doing a Superliner Bedroom with an infant, and trying to figure out how workable this will be. It sounds as if the Travel Lite pack and play will fit (it's 33.5" x 23.2"), but maybe the lower bunk won't be able to be folded down -- all the way, or at all?

It would seem that the room is 6'6" wide (78 inches), and the lower berth dimensions are 3'4", so in theory that would leave 38" of floor space.

Anybody traveling soon that would be able to get the dimensions of the floor space on a Superliner?

Also, does the corner chair definitely fold up? Is it removable? Does it swing so that it can be stowed with the chair back to the window?


----------

